# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Self-driving cars, Plus Inc., Los Altos, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Plus Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "PlusAI Demos Level 4 Autonomous Driving Truck Technology Live at CES"
Marking the debut of its industry-leading self-driving commercial truck solution

January 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Stanford Grads Near $1 Billion Value for Driverless Trucks"

by Vinicy Chan  and Lulu Yilun Chen
August 21, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Self-Driving Trucking Startup Taps U.S., Chinese Investors"
PlusAI nets $200 million from prominent investors as it ramps up commercial work

by Marc Vartabedian
February 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Autonomous truck startup Plus raises $200M, exploring public listing via SPAC"

by Duncan Riley
April 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Driverless Truck Startup Plus Plans Hennessy SPAC Deal"

by Gillian Tan, Lulu Yilun Chen, Manuel Baigorri
April 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon is said to be in talks to buy stake in self-driving truck startup Plus"

by Lulu Yilun Chen and Gillian Tan
June 21, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Autonomous Truck Test Drive! -- The End of Trucking? -- Truck Driver’s Review of PlusDrive SYSTEM

Jun 25, 2022




> We traveled all the way to California to test out some of the most remarkable new technology in the autonomous trucking sector. I think most drivers would agree that autonomous trucks are not necessarily a truck driver’s friend. I think this company is aiming to change that. We took a look at what the technology can do when combined with a professional driver. Not only is this product engineered with the driver in mind, but it is directly a product of real truck driver input. Plus is a unique company redefining the collaboration of autonomous software and professional drivers. Check it out. 
> 
> Special thanks to our excellent editor Christopher!
> 00:00 Introduction
> 02:07 Interview between Truck Drivers about Plus Drive Product
> 03:27 Interview with Engineer 
> 05:16 Shelby's Initial Thoughts about the Product
> 05:38 Interview with Training Coordinator
> 08:45 Shelby Test Drive!
> 14:00 Shelby's Thoughts After Test Drive

----------

